# Gameserver Rating



## Liveplay (24. September 2011)

*Guten Tag,*

Dieser Thread richtet sich nach einer Diskussion die ich im Moment am laufen habe. Dabei geht es um die Bewertung der einzelnen Gameserver Anbieter.

Vorangig geht es um einen Anbieter für *Battlefield Bad Company 2* und *Battlefield 3* Gameserver.

Jeder ist sich unentschlossen welcher Anbieter besser ist denn jeder hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht. So wollte ich Euch mal fragen wie Ihr das ganze seht.
Welchen Anbieter Ihr empfehlen könnt und wieso Ihr dies tut.

Man hört ja oft desto teurer der Anbieter desto besser die Hardware und der Support - Da habe ich schon z.B. viele Abstriche machen dürfen z.B. die Verfügbarkeit oder der mangelnde Support.

Von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr einfach mal eure favourisierten Anbieter hier postet und bewertet nach folgenden Kriterien. Aber bitte seit ehrlich, denn Übeheblihckeit beim bewerten führt ja zu keinem
vernüftigen Resultat.
*
Kriterien*

- Verfügbarkeit in % (Verfügbarkeitswerte: Server ist immer verfügbar (100%) , Server hat einige Aussetzer (-%))
- Support (Technischer Support - Kundenzufriedenheit)
- Mindestvertragslaufzeit (monatlich kündbar, 3 Monate Frist + Vorbezahlung etc)
- Verbaute Hardware (Was ist verbaut ür den Server)
- Root Server /Virtuelle Maschine (Wieviele Gameserver laufen auf einer Maschine)
- Ping & Breitbandverbindung
- Location des Servers
- Ingame Laggs (Ja oder Nein) ( Battlefield Bad Company 2)

Natürlich müsst ihr die jetzt nicht alle zusammentragen, also alle Daten, ihr könnt auch Bewertungsseiten für den Anbieter posten.

Somit würde ich mich auf Euer Feedback freuen.

*Freundliche Grüße*

Liveplay


----------

